# Winterized Toilet



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Went on service call for slow flushing toilet, couple just bought the house, and the toilet was winterized. Augured and checked bowl siphon jet. Pulled and snaked through sewer branch, toilet below it is flushing fine. Is anyone familiar with how they winterize these homes, can it cause some sort of problem with the toilet?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Most of the time they just suck the water out of the tank+bowl and drain the supply


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

another way is to add anti freeze, the kind meant for mobile homes


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

The way i have seen it done is to remove the water from the tank and bowl and add RV anti-freeze to the bowl.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do the same as most, remove the water from the tank and bowl then add the RV anti-freeze. Should not have any effect of how the water closet preforms.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Up here even anti freeze freezes hard as a rock. We have to remove all the water from the system. They put it in the traps and pray it doesn't crack them. Last year I put some of the "good stuff" in the toilet bowl at my cabin, broke out the side of the trap.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Up here even anti freeze freezes hard as a rock. We have to remove all the water from the system. They put it in the traps and pray it doesn't crack them. Last year I put some of the "good stuff" in the toilet bowl at my cabin, broke out the side of the trap.


Never had a problem with regular non-toxic antifreeze here. 

Have you tried this stuff?

Its good to -100° F instead of RV antifreeze (-50° F)


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

it could be that the toilet is limed up and had nothing to do with being winterized.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Never had a problem with regular non-toxic antifreeze here.
> 
> Have you tried this stuff?
> 
> Its good to -100° F instead of RV antifreeze (-50° F)



Yup, used the -100 below stuff and it still freezes solid.:laughing:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Dang! How cold does it get up there?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

If I have to answer that question I have gone too far north. Haven't seen snow or ice here since 1989. That was a rough enough day.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Dang! How cold does it get up there?


Cold enuff to freeze antifreeze. I can attest to that!
I usually have a case or so left over from the fall (lot of summer residences here) and mid winter the jugs make not bad curling rocks.

IR, the stuff freezes but doesn't expand at all. I use it all the time to reseal traps but in toilets I dump a jug in the tank and flush with it to help scavenge any water from the waterways in the bowl.

Back to the OP . . . _topic???_ :whistling2:
The stuff smells like cheap gin and I'm pretty sure it's alchohol based. At least it evaporates quickly and leaves a scummy residue behind that is very resistant to being flushed away. If someone were to keep topping up the trap in the WC it might build up enough to possibly restrict the flushing action.

A thought.


----------

